# Why does my arm fall asleep? HELP?



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

when I play gy muitar, gy arm always falls asleep. I think it has something to do with the arm hangin over the edge of my guitar, and digging in to the corner of it. how do I help my self stop this arm falling asleep ness?


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Calling dr. lolligagger...*

Have you tried intravenous caffeine injections? Another approach to consider is training yourself to take a break occasionally and reach with your strumming arm to grab a sensible malt liquor beverage in between songs. This method also has the advantage of lubricating your vocal chords to prevent a chronic strain injury from developing. :tongue: 

Believe it or not, you are not alone...you could always purchase one of these things if the above recommended approaches fail to help. Seems a little exotic to me.

http://www.jpstrings.com/armrest.htm


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

buy a strat:tongue:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

You could have carpal tunnel. When I used to do a lot of design work and play a ton of guitar I had it badly. My arm would go pins and needles all the time while playing. That eventually graduated to a LOT of pain while playing and typing.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*sleepy Arm*

I'm assuming you're playing acoustic guitar? Try playing standing up (if you are not) or altering your seated positon.......raise the headstock of your guitar up so that the body lowers. Lastly try NOT to rest any part of your arm on the guitar........try anchoring your picking hand instead and leave your arm free to move. If you must put your arm on the guitar rest it on the face and not the edges.........which cuts of the circulation.
Hope this helps


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> Another approach to consider is training yourself to take a break occasionally and reach with your strumming arm to grab a sensible malt liquor beverage in between songs. This method also has the advantage of lubricating your vocal chords to prevent a chronic strain injury from developing. :tongue:


I use this approach and my right arm never falls asleep. :bow: :bow:


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*Sleepy Arm*



rippinglickfest said:


> I'm assuming you're playing acoustic guitar? Try playing standing up (if you are not) or altering your seated positon.......raise the headstock of your guitar up so that the body lowers. Lastly try NOT to rest any part of your arm on the guitar........try anchoring your picking hand instead and leave your arm free to move. If you must put your arm on the guitar rest it on the face and not the edges.........which cuts of the circulation.
> Hope this helps


 this also works for me---


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

*thanx, from the sleepy arm dude*

thanx for all the help, i'll try this.


----------

